# Emergency Brake Problem



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

I searched the forum figuring there would be a post about this... but there isn't. There are a couple posts that were almost similar to my problem, but they are different. So anyway... this is on my 1998 200SX SE-R.

When I pull up on my E-brake I get no holding power from it. I know I'm supposed to be able to move it 8-9 clicks... I can only get 3 at the most, but it doesn't do anything. It might as well just be off. I tried tightening it at the E-brake. But it didn't change anything (actually it got even harder to move the handle). Is this a sign of a frozen (or freezing) rear calipers? How do I go about checking it? I don't remember how to do it, it's been a long time since I messed with brakes. Is it as simple as jacking the rear end up, spinning the tires and having someone step on the brake? I swear it can't be that simple.

Also, I got underneath the car and all and the e-brake cables are all hooked up too. Also... is the equalizer the metal bracket thing right above my exhaust which splits the cables. I think that's it.. am i able to adjust it there like on older drum-style vehicles? Or do I only have it at the brake handle?

Well... thanks for any help. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You may need new rear brakes. I believe on your car you have rear drums. Mine had to be changed after a few times i left the E brake up while driving. This will fix your prob, i am sure you need new brakes. Change the brake shoes on the rear drums.


----------

